# Police are very keen around here



## cavaqueen (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi there,

A word of warning for anyone traveling along the N332 in Spain in the future, the police are out regularly, stopping everyone for speeding, locals and tourists alike. On the spot fine for speeding cost 98 euros !!! 30% more if you don't accept the fine (but who wants to argue with a man with a gun?)

They are also checking if you have the long vehicle signs and if you have car tax.

They are only doing their job, but I thought I would warn everyone, make sure you carry your documents (and plenty of cash !!!! )

Cavaqueen


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

What length of m/h do you need a Long Vehicle sign or does it only apply when you have a car on an A frame or trailer?


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi see here: http://www.transportsfriend.org/road/lights/marking.html

Olley


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm confused. 
At 7m and 3850kg not towing do I need any additional markers?


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

cavaqueen said:


> Hi there,
> 
> A word of warning for anyone traveling along the N332 in Spain in the future, the police are out regularly, stopping everyone for speeding, locals and tourists alike. On the spot fine for speeding cost 98 euros !!! 30% more if you don't accept the fine (but who wants to argue with a man with a gun?)
> 
> Cavaqueen


When I was in Spain recently the local paper advised that the Guardia Civil were targeting a 5% increase in fines in the next year. People had been fined for the following.

1) Not carrying high visibility jackets equal to the number of people in the vehicle

2) Driving in a vest!

3) Using a mobile phone whilst car parked and engine not running.

4) Driving in flip flops (fair enough I suppose)

Just be careful and make sure you don't do anything that will encourage the GC to stop you. I had no problems with my outfit which was a 6.5 metre Hymer with Smart Toad - they didn't seem to worry about that and of course it was below the length limit for additional marker boards.


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

Hi Mike
The 2 items below taken from Olleys post suggest any trailer would need some additional signs

Charlie

A trailer manufacturered on or after 1 October 1995 if forming part of a combination with overall length Not exceeding 11 metres Type 6, 7, 8 or 9 

A trailer manufacturered before 1 October 1995 if forming part of a combination with overall length Not exceeding 11 metres Type 1, 2, 3, 6, 7, 8 or 9


----------



## backaxle (Nov 6, 2006)

"Motor vehicles with maximum gross weight exceeding 7,500kg first used on or after 1 August 1982 and trailers with maximum gross weight exceeding 3,500kg manufactured on or after 1 August 1982 must be fitted with rear markers."

This seems to exempt motorhomes.Maybe some RVs will need to comply.Or have I misunderstood the rules?


----------



## cavaqueen (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi again,

We have been told that if your vehicle, a motorhome, car and caravan, or motorhome towing a car or trailer, is more than 12 meters long, you need the reflective signs at the rear that HGV's have.

Several of the Dutch people on our site confirm this and have put signs on the back of their caravans, this is only for Spain.

Hope this helps

Cavaqueen


----------



## derek500 (Oct 31, 2005)

They don't have 'car tax' here in Spain.

Perhaps they're checking all the illegal British cars on the road that resident expats drive around?

It's about time they cracked down on them.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Chascass said:


> Hi Mike
> The 2 items below taken from Olleys post suggest any trailer would need some additional signs
> 
> Charlie


Hi Charlie,

The Smart has the rear lights and indicators powered by the motorhome and the brake lights are operated by the over-run on the braked A frame. The only additional markers I put on the Smart are 2 red reflective triangles, just like a caravan. Am I correct in what I am doing or should I be attaching additional markers.

Mike


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

Hi Mike
I have the same on my toad as you have mentioned, the above link is for the guidance of the transport industry, motorhomes are probably exempt from these regulations as not many would fall within the weight limits stated.

Charlie


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

derek500 said:


> They don't have 'car tax' here in Spain.
> 
> Perhaps they're checking all the illegal British cars on the road that resident expats drive around?
> 
> It's about time they cracked down on them.


derek500
They do have car tax here in Spain and they will throw the book at you if you are ever asked to produce it.You do not get a tax disc but you have to carry a bank statement showing you have paid it and the car reg will be printed on this statement.A bit like proof of insurance the policy means nothing unless you have the bank statement saying you have paid it.
If you ever sell your car you will have to pay all the back tax plus interest plus fines.
I know this as a fact because for the first 4 years I lived here i did not pay car tax but I bl**dy well did when I sold the car.


----------



## neilmac (Dec 31, 2008)

hogan said:


> They do have car tax here in Spain and they will throw the book at you if you are ever asked to produce it.You do not get a tax disc but you have to carry a bank statement showing you have paid it and the car reg will be printed on this statement.A bit like proof of insurance the policy means nothing unless you have the bank statement saying you have paid it.


Not sure its your bank statement you need - more like the stamped (therefore receipted) bill once you've paid the car tax at the bank and the receipt for payment of the car insurance. :wink:


----------



## strod (Sep 2, 2007)

*Police checks on N332 Spain*

Hi Cavaqueen. Do you know in which area of the N332 these police checks are being done please?


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

*Re: Police checks on N332 Spain*



strod said:


> Hi Cavaqueen. Do you know in which area of the N332 these police checks are being done please?


Not just on the N332 but on the N340 and at a lot of roundabouts on minor roads as well.
The police have been told to get in as many fines as they can until the end of the year.Then they will concentrate on rounding up all the illegal immigrants that have been allowed in to pick the oranges and fining and deporting them.It happens every year.Es normal


----------



## strod (Sep 2, 2007)

*Police checks - Spain*

Thanks for your info Cavaqueen. Might even bump (not literally) into you over the winter,when we escape the Goulag.


----------



## strod (Sep 2, 2007)

*Police checks - Spain*

Thanks and same thoughts to you Hogan


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

cavaqueen said:


> Hi again,
> 
> We have been told that if your vehicle, a motorhome, car and caravan, or motorhome towing a car or trailer, is more than 12 meters long, you need the reflective signs at the rear that HGV's have.
> 
> ...


Cavaqueen is correct there have been threads about this on the forum previously and I believe someone was fined for not having the marker boards.
Not sure how to add article but if you google marker boards for over 12m it comes up.
( I,m very computer illiterate and my spelling & punctuation not to good) 

Steve


----------



## 38Rover (Nov 9, 2006)

Re car tax in Spain we do have tax which is paid each you have to carry a bank stamped bill showing you have paid and the Garda ask to see the same if you are stopped.
The tax is on engine size about 100 euros for my 3 lt 4x4 and 65 euros for my 2.3 motorhome.You do not have to display a disc in the windscreen


----------



## derek500 (Oct 31, 2005)

I've been stopped three times by the Civil Guard and they've only asked my Driving Licence, Insurance (with latest receipt from bank) and my Ficha técnica (log book, ownership details).

They've never asked for receipts of my 'impuesto de vehículo tracción mecánica' The local car tax.

Since I read the earlier posts I asked on a Spanish forum and they agreed with me.

Apparently, now you don't need to carry your insurance documents as the Civil Guard have onboard computers to check. It's still advisable though.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

What about as my home country is in the EU then if I am legal in my country of origin then I am legal anywhere in the EU?


----------



## backaxle (Nov 6, 2006)

Spacerunner said:


> What about as my home country is in the EU then if I am legal in my country of origin then I am legal anywhere in the EU?


This is what all the A frame and tow bar fitters have us all believe.There is no mention of extra markers when we have a toad fitted.Just ON TOW markers.


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

derek500 said:


> Apparently, now you don't need to carry your insurance documents as the Civil Guard have onboard computers to check. It's still advisable though.


They won't be able to check foreign vehicle insurance though.

Derek


----------



## derek500 (Oct 31, 2005)

camper69 said:


> derek500 said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently, now you don't need to carry your insurance documents as the Civil Guard have onboard computers to check. It's still advisable though.
> ...


True. I should have posted as a reply to fellow expat Hogan!!


----------



## derek500 (Oct 31, 2005)

How spooky. Was just driving home from golf and I was stopped by the Civil Guard!!

Anyway as I thought, they asked to see my ficha tecnica and my driving licence. I also showed my insurance and payment receipt from the bank.

I asked them about the insurance and they said it wasn't obligatory but it saves them looking it up on their computer.

I also mentioned the impuesto de vehículo tracción y mecánico and they said they never ask to see it.

Googling around the only place I've seen it mentioned is on British expat sites in Spain.

Now if I wanted to check UK law, the last place I would go is a Spanish expat site in the UK!!


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Police very keen on the Costa del Sol as well, in my opinion they should be with the amount of untaxed cars on the roads.

I hope they get caught and the vehicle conviscated

Loddy


----------

